# INTERIORS BY ME



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

more pics in a minute


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

trunk of regal(before pumps)



















Last edited by wired62 at Aug 15 2003, 07:46 AM


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

more in a minute


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

not bad :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

me and owner of truck did this together


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

all the pics i can find right now,...i have more,,,ill find and scan


----------



## switched84cutlass (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Aug 15 2003, 07:59 AM
> *all the pics i can find right now,...i have more,,,ill find and scan*


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:thumbsup: thanks billy


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

nice work man


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

looking good 

how did u get pleats in the white leather/vynal?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Aug 15 2003, 12:01 PM
> *looking good
> 
> how did u get pleats in the white leather/vynal?*


 thanks guys....

i just stitched them in,,i use something they call ''sew-foam'' and when u sew it,,it leaves the pleats lookin good


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

damn boy i need you to hook my caddy up lol


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62+Aug 15 2003, 08:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (wired62 @ Aug 15 2003, 08:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BRAVO_@Aug 15 2003, 12:01 PM
> *looking good
> 
> how did u get pleats in the white leather/vynal?*


thanks guys....

i just stitched them in,,i use something they call ''sew-foam'' and when u sew it,,it leaves the pleats lookin good[/b][/quote]
thanx man,,,i kinda figured,,that was how to do it,,,,well thats how i was bout to,,,,,just wanted to make sure,,there werent any different ways


anyways,,,good work


----------



## Merry Melodies (Nov 4, 2002)

Good job man they all look clean


----------



## ur not low89 (Aug 13, 2001)

just call him martha




martha stewart


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

how much for white like on that cutless just all white for the seats on a 83 cutless just the back seat an front seats ?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

thanks guys..if u got questions u can p.m if u would like,,,or check your p.m's aswell


----------



## ur not low89 (Aug 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Aug 15 2003, 11:22 PM
> *thanks guys..if u got questions u can p.m if u would like,,,or check your p.m's aswell*


 jus dont hit him up on aim



the mutha fucka never answers


i got his number if anyone wants to prank him


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ur not low89+Aug 15 2003, 09:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ur not low89 @ Aug 15 2003, 09:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--wired62_@Aug 15 2003, 11:22 PM
> *thanks guys..if u got questions u can p.m if u would like,,,or check your p.m's aswell*


jus dont hit him up on aim



the mutha fucka never answers


i got his number if anyone wants to prank him [/b][/quote]
lmao :0


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

not bad ,piping would bring them door panels out alot more!!!!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lord of the flies_@Aug 15 2003, 10:07 PM
> *not bad ,piping would bring them door panels out alot more!!!!*


 yeah.


----------



## liquid_202mo (Dec 9, 2002)

what kind of adhesive(sp?) do you use?


nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

i use this high industrial kind,,in comes in 5 gallon bucket and is like 85 bucks,,,but well worth it,,i have to use a air compressor and like a paint spray can to spray out,,,but it never comes undone,,and holds very very good,,very strong stuff.


----------



## liquid_202mo (Dec 9, 2002)

thanks. i was wondering what kind to use. i did my nissan and it held but some places arent as good as others and the glue came through the fabric. where can you get that kind at? just a craft store or at a body shop?im thinkin about doing mine in the caprice.
thanks for the info.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by liquid_202mo_@Aug 18 2003, 01:36 PM
> *thanks. i was wondering what kind to use. i did my nissan and it held but some places arent as good as others and the glue came through the fabric. where can you get that kind at? just a craft store or at a body shop?im thinkin about doing mine in the caprice.
> thanks for the info.*


 im not sure,,,i get mine from this auto upholstery shop...if u cant find it,,i will get one for u and send it,,if u want.....just let me know...but i would first check your local auto upholstery shops


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

nice work...


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

by tha way.. is there anything you cant do? :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Aug 18 2003, 05:11 PM
> *by tha way.. is there anything you cant do? :biggrin:*


 lol...i cant use a arc welder too good...lol...

but mig  :thumbsup:


----------



## CaDiLLaC KiD (Aug 25, 2002)

hey wired, what kind of courses are offered for this kind of upholstery? or are you self-taght? cuz i really wouldnt mind learning to do custom upholstery.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaDiLLaC KiD_@Aug 20 2003, 11:52 PM
> *hey wired, what kind of courses are offered for this kind of upholstery? or are you self-taght? cuz i really wouldnt mind learning to do custom upholstery.*


 man,,seriously,,,the best and i feel the only way to learn is hands on experience...thats how i learned,,,and i think thats how most people learn......u gonna mess up alot,,,and ruin alot of material,,,but its well worth it in the end....good luck man,,,if u need anything..or have any questions,,,let me know,,and i willt ry to help if i can


----------



## PS2MODCHIP (Feb 2, 2003)

fuck that ****** wired was supposed to do my interiro months ago jus ran w/ the money and materiral!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

jk man great job for a great guy..... and i kno i say this all the time but i am gon b havin u hook me up soon lol


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

** Where do you buy your materials?? Up here we have nothing available .... What about that "sew-foam" that sounds to be of interest as well.... Thanks if you got some info .....BOB-T


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Aug 22 2003, 05:09 AM
> *** Where do you buy your materials?? Up here we have nothing available .... What about that "sew-foam" that sounds to be of interest as well.... Thanks if you got some info .....BOB-T*


 i get all my materials from the auto upholstery place aswell as the glue and anything i need,,,,i buy so much stuff there,i got a dealer account there,they give to me at dealer cost,,,so i get it like 3-5 bucks cheaper per yard than the average person.....sew foam is cheap,,and can get other foams at all different thickness',,from 1/4'' to 3 or 4 inches i think,,,but the thciker the more expensive,,,,hit me up on PM or email me @ [email protected],,,if u want price on material or antyhing else.ill give it to u for what i get it for,,,,,just add shipping,,,,


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Im bout to be doing my interior in a few months. Do you recommend any books or anything, or you gotta do it to learn? Im gonna be threading all my interior.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Aug 22 2003, 10:42 AM
> *Im bout to be doing my interior in a few months. Do you recommend any books or anything, or you gotta do it to learn? Im gonna be threading all my interior.*


 just get your hands on a sewing machine,,,and start goin at it,,,i didnt even know how to put the thread thru it,,,,but i figured it out,,and just started fukin up shit.........u gonna mess up some stuff,,,,,but thats how u learn,,,,i dont know of any books that can teach u or tell u,,,,like i said in the previous post,,,,,hands on,,,,


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

K thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2003)

can you do my monte seat in grey need just the fronts the back is a 3x15 box


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

*** Can you PM me with a list of prices & the materials needed to do this ??Can you send me something (like a home video or pics)that tak you thru step by step ??? I have done my panels with just spray adhesive & crushed velvet but I want to do more & I just cant have another person work on my car ...Not since i have come this far already with it by myself..... Thanks, BOB_T 



Last edited by STREET SWEEPAZ at Sep 1 2003, 05:25 AM


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Sep 1 2003, 06:23 AM
> **** Can you PM me with a list of prices & the materials needed to do this ??Can you send me something (like a home video or pics)that tak you thru step by step ??? I have done my panels with just spray adhesive & crushed velvet but I want to do more & I just cant have another person work on my car ...Not since i have come this far already with it by myself..... Thanks, BOB_T*


 i dont have any other pics,,,and no videos or anything like that,,,,just take a shot at it,,and mess some stuff up,,,thats how u learn..lol....wish i had some footage to show u but unfortunately i dont have any...sorry...ill _PM u with some prices on material


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixthsense_@Aug 24 2003, 08:29 AM
> *can you do my monte seat in grey need just the fronts the back is a 3x15 box *


 sure i can  hit me up.


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

How much Velvet would it take to cover The interior of a Cutty? Seat's, Headliner, Back wall's, Door panel's, Dash, Sun Visor's Pretty much everything. And how much could you get it for me per yard?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Sep 1 2003, 08:53 PM
> *How much Velvet would it take to cover The interior of a Cutty? Seat's, Headliner, Back wall's, Door panel's, Dash, Sun Visor's Pretty much everything. And how much could you get it for me per yard?*


 how many yards all depends on u,,,,,if u mess up...or if u do it wrinkly..and how wrinkly it is,,,,,PM me for questions,,,,,for the cutty i did (orange one) with green and goldish crush,,,,,took bout 75-80 yards..which is a whoooooole lot.....cuz the wrinkles were so tight together and so many of them


----------



## 6PacMac (May 10, 2003)

how'd u get the vinyl white? that spray dye in a can shit? n does it wear good?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6PacMac_@Sep 2 2003, 10:00 PM
> *how'd u get the vinyl white? that spray dye in a can shit? n does it wear good?*


 with white vinyl material 

i never used the can stuff,,,,,couldnt tell u bout that


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i emailed you about material!!!!  let me know 

p.s. are those front seats in that orange/green cutty comfortable??? i want to make my own custom seats but my cars gonna be a daily so im kinda wantin something comfortable lol 



Last edited by FlipFlopBox at Sep 3 2003, 09:56 PM


----------



## UCYI3WL (Dec 13, 2001)

TTT for questions to Wired87


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

lets see, im going to try out the sewing machine this winter :biggrin: 

how do you sew piping in?


----------



## unity_neil (Nov 12, 2002)

you need a one sided piping foot for the machine, (sorry to jump your thread on this)


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## maymayloc (Aug 26, 2003)

hey wired, that blue impala is yours right? if so what kinda interior is used and where can i get some like that? thanks


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maymayloc_@Sep 30 2003, 04:09 PM
> *hey wired, that blue impala is yours right? if so what kinda interior is used and where can i get some like that? thanks*


 its blue tweed and silver vinyl......i didnt do the guts in this car.....hit up Kurupt for some prices on material,,,,i think he gets some stuff,,,like tweed,,,cheaper than me


----------



## maymayloc (Aug 26, 2003)

thanks man preciate it


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

All the pics look real good Bro. Keep up the good work...


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

One more question for you Wired.

First off, very good work. 

I totally agree with your hands on approach. That's how I learned about hydraulics.

Now, I'm going to try to tackle interior. 

Do you use a regular sewing machine or is it a special industrial size or something. My aunt said I could have hers if it'll work.
It's like a $200 one from Wal-Mart.

Let me know. Again, nice work.

Later
TC

PS: After I get the sewing down I'll tackle painting my car as well...hahaha


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

i need to move somewhere where people appreciate custom interiors....i learned on yachts and would gladly do it on the side but there just isnt any market for it here....got all the tools packed up


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tcvaldez_@Oct 8 2003, 11:09 AM
> *One more question for you Wired.
> 
> First off, very good work.
> ...


 this is a hard ? to answer.......sometimes u can use the home ones,,,,sometimes not........the old sewing machines have all metal gears and new ones,,alot of them have plastic gears,,,and can strip and tear up easy..,,and some arent strong enufff to go thru your material,,,but then again,,,it all depends on what material u use,,,,,,and also,,,,,keep the stiches far apart,,,,cuz the industrial machines have a ''walking foot'' that makes the space for u,,and pulls the material so u dont get the stitches too close together......home machines dont have walking foot,,,and u can easily get the stitches too close together causing the stitches to actually cut the fabric rather than leave stitches like its suppose to,,,,,practice a bunch,,,,,spread stitches apart....


----------

